# Jalapeno Pepper Wine



## ffemt128

I started my batch of pepper wine today thanks to Runningwolf's generosity. Here is the recipe I used for a gallon. It cam mostly from Julie, but I added the tannin based on other recipes I've seen. Julie's recipe called for 30 dried Cayene peppers, I used large -2 1/2 - 3 1/2" long peppers for the recipe. I wasn't sure which was hotter Cayene or Jalepano but I chose the magic number of 20. Most recipes I saw called for 6-15. I may be sorry, but I don't think so based on how much we enjoyed Julie's.

Thanks Julie for the recipe. Hope I don't butcher it too much.


3 cans Welch's White Grape concentrate
Abt 7/8 c. sugar to get to sg to 1.086
1/2 tsp bentonite
1 tsp yeast nutrient
½ tsp energizer
½ tsp acid blend acid just around .65%
½ tsp tannin
20 Jalepano Peppers sliced and placed in bag. 
Lavin 1118 yeast

I will ferment to dry in the primary. Rack into gallon jug plus additional bottle if needed then rack & stabilize. Julie's recipe recommends backsweetening with 1 can Welch's White Grape concentrate which I will do. I'll report the results as time passes. 

Anyone with suggestions, comments, please chime in.


----------



## Julie

Looks pretty good Doug, the jalepenos are hotter than cayenne so that was probably a good choice on the quantity. I didn't use tanin because i was using grape concentrate. I think i am going to do a batch with apple, like Dan is doing that sounds pretty good. I have a couple of people getting me apples and we have apples as well.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, did you leave the seeds in? I'm doing a full six gallon and using 8-10 peppers per gallon. Haven't decided on whether I am slicing or chopping yet. I am also adding raisins. Lets keep this thread going and we can all post our separate recipe's and results through completion. Besides if we screw up it's JULIES fault! LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, did you leave the seeds in? I'm doing a full six gallon and using 8-10 peppers per gallon. Haven't decided on whether I am slicing or chopping yet. I am also adding raisins. Lets keep this thread going and we can all post our separate recipe's and results through completion. Besides if we screw up it's JULIES fault! LOL



Yes, Dan. I left the seeds in. I sliced them into pieces about 1/4 wide. I considered adding raisins, but opted against it. I only went with a gallon batch for now. I'm going to give Steve some of the peppers and then keep some for another batch, possibly with apple juice as Julie mentioned.

We shall see.

I pitched the yeast last night, I know it hasn't been 24 hours since kmeta, it was fermenting like crazy this morning.


----------



## Julie

Here is the heat measure of different peppers. Cayenne are hotter than what I thought they were. I think this will in figuring how many pepper to put into a gallon jug since we three know what 30 cayenne taste like

Scoville Units Chile Pepper Heat Range 
Sweet Bell 0 
Sweet Banana 0 
Pimento 0 
Cherry 00 ~ 500 
Pepperoncini 100 ~ 500 
Sonora 300 ~ 600 
El-Paso 500 ~ 700 
Santa Fe Grande 500 ~ 750 
NuMex R Naky 500 ~ 1,000 
Coronado 700 ~ 1,000 
TAM Mild Jalapeno 1,000 ~ 1,500 
New Mexico 6-4 1,000 ~ 1,500 
Espanola 1,000 ~ 2,000 
Poblano 1,000 ~ 2,000 
Ancho 1,000 ~ 2,000 
Mulato 1,000 ~ 2,000 
Pasilla 1,000 ~ 2,000 
Anaheim 500 ~ 2,500 
Sandia 500 ~ 2,500 
NuMex Big Jim 1,500 ~ 2,500 
Rocotillo 1,500 ~ 2,500 
Pulla 700 ~ 3,000 
NuMex Joe E. Parker 1,500 ~ 3,000 
Bulgarian Carrot 2,000 ~ 5,000 
Mirasol 2,500 ~ 5,000 
Guajillo 2,500 ~ 5,000 
Jalapeno 2,500 ~ 8,000 
Chipolte 5,000 ~ 8,000 
Long Thick Cayenne 6,000 ~ 8,500 
Hot Wax 5,000 ~ 9,000 
Puya 5,000 ~ 10,000 
Hidalgo 6,000 ~ 17,000 
Aji Escabeche 12,000 ~ 17,000 
Serrano 8,000 ~ 22,000 
Manzano 12,000 ~ 30,000 
Shipkas 12,000 ~ 30,000 
NuMex Barker's Hot 15,000 ~ 30,000 
De Arbol 15,000 ~ 30,000 
Jaloro 30,000 ~ 50,000 
Aji 30,000 ~ 50,000 
Tabasco 30,000 ~ 50,000 
Cayenne 30,000 ~ 50,000 
Santaka 40,000 ~ 50,000 
Super Chile 40,000 ~ 50,000 
Piquin 40,000 ~ 58,000 
NuMex XX Hot 60,000 ~ 70,000 
Yatsafusa 50,000 ~ 75,000 
Red Amazon 55,000 ~ 75,000 
Haimen 70,000 ~ 80,000 
Chiltecpin 60,000 ~ 85,000 
Thai 50,000 ~ 100,000 
Merah 85,000 ~ 100,000 
Tabiche 85,000 ~ 115,000 
Bahamian 95,000 ~ 110,000 
Carolina Cayenne 100,000 ~ 125,000 
Kumataka 125,000 ~ 150,000 
Bahamian 125,000 ~ 300,000 
Jamaican Hot 100,000 ~ 200,000 
Birds Eye 100,000 ~ 225,000 
Tepin (Wild) 100,000 ~ 265,000 
Datil 1,000 ~ 300,000 
Devil Toung 125,000 ~ 325,000 
Fatalii 125,000 ~ 325,000 
Orange Habanero 150,000 ~ 325,000 
Scotch Bonnet 150,000 ~ 325,000 
TigrePaw-NR 265,000 ~ 348,000 
Rocoto / Manzano 225,000 ~ 350,000 
Caribbean Red 120,000 ~ 400,000 
Choclate Habanero 325,000 ~ 425,000 
Red Savina Habanero 350,000 ~ 575,000 
Dorset Naga 800,000 ~ 900,000 
Naga Jolokia "Ghost Pepper" 800,000 ~ 1,041,000 
Common Pepper Spray 2-3,000,000 
Police Grade Spray 5,300,000 
Homodihydrocapsaicin 8,600,000 
Nordihydrocapsaicin 9,100,000 
Pure Capsaicin 15-16,000,000


----------



## ffemt128

Thanks for the listing Julie. So this may not come out as hot as yours. I figured do this batch and adjust accordingly for the next one.


----------



## Runningwolf

Here is my recipe:

Jalapeño Wine
Today
Apple juice for 6 gallons or more
6 cans of apple concentrate (to boost and layer flavors)
sugar 5 lbs to a 1.086abv
tannin 1.5tsp
acid blend 4tsp
ascorbic acid 1tsp (to help with oxidizing)
kmeta 1/4tsp
70 jalapenos

next day
2 pounds of raisins after fermentation starts
pectic enzyme 3tsp
yeast energizer 3 tsp
yeast nutrient 1.5 tsp
lalvin 1118 yeast
Today I added all of the above to make about 6.5 gallons so I have extra for topping. After stirring by hand I used the drill mixer also. I sliced the Jalapeno’s in ¼ slices and put in strainer bag with the seeds. I started a yeast starter with 2/3 of the must and 1/3 water to mix in tomorrow.
Tomorrow I will add the pectic enzyme, energizer, nutrient and yeast starter. I am holding off on adding the raisins till after the fermentation starts due to the sulphites in them.


----------



## Runningwolf

I added 20 (50-70) more peppers after reading julies post. Again it will be all her fault. LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I added 20 (50-70) more peppers after reading julies post. Again it will be all her fault. LOL



You'll be about in line with my batch at your ratio. Maybe slightly less. I think even though there are less peppers and Jalepaneo's aren't as hot according to the scale. This will be quite hot as to the size of the peppers compared to the averate cayene. 

Of course I could be totally wrong and we will know in a few months.

Still looking forward to trying it out. We'll all have to get together and compare pepper wines....


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah this February you can all come up and melt the freaking snow off my deck! Doug, kinda funny looking back at your recipe I see you started with the same sg as me. I had about a 2 cups of sugar left and I thought ahh what the hell and I threw it in. I know thats what Troy would have done!

My starter is already starting so I will throw that in tonite with the rest of the chemicals. If the must is going good enough tomorrow I'll throw in the raisins also. This is if my temperature is good also. i have two brew belts on it. Between the apple concentrate and frozen peppers, ill have to be watching temps.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> Here is my recipe:
> 
> Jalapeño Wine
> Today
> Apple juice for 6 gallons or more
> 6 cans of apple concentrate (to boost and layer flavors)
> ...



So, you used 6 gallons juice and six cans of concentrate?

Just making sure i am reading correctly.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Yeah this February you can all come up and melt the freaking snow off my deck! Doug, kinda funny looking back at your recipe I see you started with the same sg as me. I had about a 2 cups of sugar left and I thought ahh what the hell and I threw it in. I know thats what Troy would have done!
> 
> My starter is already starting so I will throw that in tonite with the rest of the chemicals. If the must is going good enough tomorrow I'll throw in the raisins also. This is if my temperature is good also. i have two brew belts on it. Between the apple concentrate and frozen peppers, ill have to be watching temps.



So what was your final starting sg? That's about how I cut my peppers also. I didn't freeze them first. I'm fermenting like crazy right now. It smells, believe it or not, quite nice right now.


----------



## Runningwolf

UglyBhamGuy said:


> So, you used 6 gallons juice and six cans of concentrate?
> 
> Just making sure i am reading correctly.



Bham, this is correct. I first put in 6 cans of concentrate and then enough apple juice to bring it up to about 6.5 gallons.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> So what was your final starting sg? That's about how I cut my peppers also. I didn't freeze them first. I'm fermenting like crazy right now. It smells, believe it or not, quite nice right now.



Doug, I only froze mine because I wasn't positive when I was going to start. As I told you Saturday, I ordered a OB Green Apple kit off of George and I was going to use that for my base. I then heard those kits can be kind of weak so I decided to go this route instead. My final starting sg after using the stir mix was 1.086. Thats why I was surprised when I saw you had the same sg.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, I only froze mine because I wasn't positive when I was going to start. As I told you Saturday, I ordered a OB Green Apple kit off of George and I was going to use that for my base. I then heard those kits can be kind of weak so I decided to go this route instead. My final starting sg after using the stir mix was 1.086. Thats why I was surprised when I saw you had the same sg.



If 1086 hits on the big 4 or whatever 4 digit number the Pa Lottery has now, I'm going to smack myself for not going out and playing the lottery. 

I didn't see the apple juice in addition to the 6 cans of concentrate, read right over it. That may be the reason for UBG's question abt the # of cans.


----------



## xanxer82

I left the seeds in mine. Only made 1 gallon and boy is it SPICY!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> I left the seeds in mine. Only made 1 gallon and boy is it SPICY!!!!!



what kind of peppers and how many. what was your starting sg?


----------



## djrockinsteve

The Jalapeno wine that you had Dan was made from a green apple base.

Julie, those numbers, is that the number of drinks you have to have after tasting the Jalapeno wine???


----------



## xanxer82

If memory serves I used about 15 jalapenos. 1 lb of raisins and sg 1.075


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> If memory serves I used about 15 jalapenos. 1 lb of raisins and sg 1.075



Thanks, since there are so many of us are making it I thought this would be a good thread for someone to look back on in the future that would like to make it. Lots of ideas and choices here.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> The Jalapeno wine that you had Dan was made from a green apple base.


Yes, I called the place you bought it from and it was the OB kit they used. That was the only info I could get though. They added more stuff but they wouldn't give it up! I also liked the addition of the seeds in the bottle.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I have started a skeeter pee with no slurry but next time I'll try using a green apple slurry. Wonder if those seeds in the Jalapeno wine are new seeds or ones left over?


----------



## Runningwolf

My guess is they were from the beginning, but good question. If they filtered they would have had to seperate them out first. I had some peppers with good looking white seeds and some with some small black ones. I am thinking it must have been an age thing.


----------



## ffemt128

xanxer82 said:


> If memory serves I used about 15 jalapenos. 1 lb of raisins and sg 1.075



Dig out your recipe and post it here as best as you recollect. We want to have a pepper wine tasting when everything is done and then we can call the local fd to put out the flames coming from our mouths after it is all said and done.


----------



## Julie

Hey I'm all for getting to together and have a hot pepper wine tasting, we should have mexican food with it


----------



## Runningwolf

You guys are making me want to go sit on a pool of ice water.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> You guys are making me want to go sit on a pool of ice water.



Come sit in our pool


----------



## Julie

Habernaro Pepper Wine
1 gallon

3 cans welch's whtie grape concentrate
1/2 cup sugar - sg 1.072
1 tsp nutrient
1/4 tsp tannin
1/2 tsp k-meta
5-2" habernaro peppers (one was red)

I haven't checked the acid yet, I like to wait 24 hours before I check.


----------



## Green_Acres

Julie said:


> Habernaro Pepper Wine
> 1 gallon
> 
> 3 cans welch's whtie grape concentrate
> 1/2 cup sugar - sg 1.072
> 1 tsp nutrient
> 1/4 tsp tannin
> 1/2 tsp k-meta
> 5-2" habernaro peppers (one was red)
> 
> I haven't checked the acid yet, I like to wait 24 hours before I check.



I have Jalepano working now, started on 7/29/2010 I used the one off jack kelly, left the seed pod in SG was 1.075, chop up Jalepano .have 2.5 gal going used 18 pepper per gal. It is good & nice an spicey. 

a friend of my has been wanting me to do a Habernaro wine too, what kind of yeast , I have lalvin 1118 that what I used in my Jalepano wine. I would think habernaro would be


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Hey I'm all for getting to together and have a hot pepper wine tasting, we should have mexican food with it



Mexican food would be good. I was thinking Cajun Shrimp. Mmmmmm Mmmmmm Good. Use a little wine to marinate the shrimp in.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> I was thinking Cajun Shrimp. Mmmmmm Mmmmmm Good. Use a little wine to marinate the shrimp in.



Doug I like the way you're thinking. I bet shish ka bobs mrinated in it would be good also. Could you imagine taking a bottle to the bar with you and share with someone eating killer wings?


----------



## Runningwolf

Last night I pitched the yeast starter and today she's a blowing. Added the two pounds of golden raisins and gave er another good stir. Sounds like an ocean in a sea shell and looks like the swampnest monster is going to reach out and grab you by the neck. OH and the aroma...thank god my daughter is back at college. SG is down to 1.07


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Last night I pitched the yeast starter and today she's a blowing. Added the two pounds of golden raisins and gave er another good stir. Sounds like an ocean in a sea shell and looks like the swampnest monster is going to reach out and grab you by the neck. OH and the aroma...thank god my daughter is back at college. SG is down to 1.07



My entire first floor smells of peppers at this point since I'm doing mine in the kitchen counter. It smells yummy. A gallon bucket isn't quite deep enough for sg reading. Will report that later...


----------



## Runningwolf

I am in the basement and you can detect it as soon as you walk in the house. uuumm uuuummm goood! I only have an 1/2" space left on top of the primary bucket. If it gets any more vigorous I may have to sit it in the laundry tub as a precaution.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I am in the basement and you can detect it as soon as you walk in the house. uuumm uuuummm goood! I only have an 1/2" space left on top of the primary bucket. If it gets any more vigorous I may have to sit it in the laundry tub as a precaution.



Vigirous fermentation slowed in my 2 1/2 gallon bucket. I put an air lock on the lid so I can at least tell its still going. Color is a cloudy yellowishwhite now. Quantity of peppers has decreased significantly from Sunday already.

Was going to take sg reading and figured I would wait til Friday.


----------



## Runningwolf

Did you notice you start sneezing a lot more working around it?


----------



## grapeman

Unless you need a gas mask when working with it (not a dust mask) it is for sissys. LOL

My nuclear apple pepper wine would take your breath totally away when trying to work with it!


----------



## Runningwolf

I had to move my primary to the laundry sink. I have it just lightly covered and those little beasties are really tearing up that sugar like they haven't eaten in a long time. Splish Splash they're giving me a bath everytime I get near them. Afraid it's going to spill over.


----------



## Julie

Ok, I adjusted acid to .675% adn pitched the yeast. I'm thinking tomorrow of starting another one with hungarian wax peppers.


----------



## ffemt128

Pepper wine is down to .998. All fermentation activity appears to have stopped. I'll check again in a few days so that I can get maximum soak time out of the peppers in the bag. I'm thinking i should have used more peppers.

How's yours coming along Dan?


----------



## xanxer82

My one gallonn batch is stable and degassed. The lees are falling down down down. 
Clearing nicely on it's own already.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Anyone got pics to post of theirs?


----------



## Runningwolf

Day three: left fermentation bucket in sink over night and moved this morning to a small tub on the table. Even with the lid laying on it my entire table surface becomes sticky within 3 hours. Fermentation has slowed a bit and sg is about 1.06. The peppers have sunk lower as the raisins have risen. The house no longer has that sweet aroma.

Day one







Day three






Bham, thanks for reminding us


----------



## ffemt128

Checked this AM. Definately appears as though fermention has stopped. I'll transfer to gallon jug tomorrow.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> Bham, thanks for reminding us



Anytime, Brother.
i am trying to convince SWMBO that this would be a good idea.
i have to gloss over the posts about the smell (though i am happy to know about it myself). 
Pictures are a good way to help do that. ("Hey look, a squirrel!" LOL.)


----------



## ffemt128

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Anytime, Brother.
> i am trying to convince SWMBO that this would be a good idea.
> i have to gloss over the posts about the smell (though i am happy to know about it myself).
> Pictures are a good way to help do that. ("Hey look, a squirrel!" LOL.)




I'll post some pics of mine after I get it into a gallon jug. It will be a few days. I'll let the lees start dropping....


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

ffemt128 said:


> I'll post some pics of mine after I get it into a gallon jug. It will be a few days. I'll let the lees start dropping....



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Day four: My fermentation appears to have slowed down. I sealed the lid on the primary and inserted an air lock and walked away. *BAAM!* What the hell was that I thought! I looked back and the white cap on my air lock that is hard to get on, blew right off. It sounded like a fire cracker. Well I was wrong about the fermentation slowing down enough. I removed the lid and gave it another swirl and just layed the lid back on.
Myself and two others sampled this today. It is freaking awesome.Good flavor followed by the heat!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Just ready to start a batch of this wine and a few thoughts had crossed my mind.

Would you add pectic enzyme to help break down the cell structure or would freezing be enough?

Will this must kill my primary for any other musts in the future other than Jalapeno? The glass can be cleaned but what about plastic?

Thoughts????????


----------



## ffemt128

I racked mine to secondary today, the air lock has risen so I guess I was wrong about fermentation stopping. I haven't tasted mine yet. I'll wait til first racking from jug which will be in abt 3 weeks. I'm interested in seeing how this tastes. I'll have to swap a bottle with Runningwolf on one of our trips to Edinboro.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Will this must kill my primary for any other musts in the future other than Jalapeno? The glass can be cleaned but what about plastic?
> 
> Thoughts????????



What I can tell you Steve is that I read tons of threads and info on this wine and not one person mentioned the issue with the primary. So I feel safe to say this will not be a problem.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Alright I started my Jalapeno wine with thanks to Doug and Dan for the peppers. I picked up some more on the way home and put on my haz mat suit and chopped away. They were potent.

I didn't see the recipe in our recipe sticky so I started with Doug's and altered it a bit. I'll post the details later when it's moving along.

Thanks again.


----------



## Runningwolf

Day 5: sg is down to 1.01 Sampled a bit again today and it still has a totally awesome taste, cough cough sneeze cough Oh yeah plenty of heat also. I do not regret putting more into it at this point. Sealed the primary and inserted air lock with red cap. Hopefully it won't blow off today!


 An hour or two later and I check up on air cap. Dang its off and I cannot find it. It must have really blown. I don't get it as I thought the fermenation had slowed down enough. I put a white cap back on it and watched for a bit. Its blowing the solution right out of it! I released the seal on the lid of the primary. I am sure that should work. LOL, that's what I thought earlier today !

Anyways lesson learned. Wasn't it just a few days ago that either Wade or Tom said to split up a large batch into two primaries?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i am going to start a batch of this soon. Maybe this weekend.
Just got the call today from a friend that he has an extra 3-4 pounds of japs to come get tomorrow. i will probably only do a gallon so i won't be using quite all he gives me in the wine.

or maybe i will heh heh 

if i am not able to start this weekend (opening weekend of football, i live in the south.) should i freeze them? should i cut them first if i do?

Has anyone tried banana pepper wine? He has some of those to give me as well. If it isn't a good idea, i will just eat them. LOL.


----------



## Runningwolf

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Just got the call today from a friend that he has an extra 3-4 pounds of* japs *to come get tomorrow. i will probably only do a gallon so i won't be using quite all he gives me in the wine.
> or maybe i will heh heh



You're going to make wine out of Japanese Beatles?  WOW you need to get together with Troy for sure? What abv are you going to shoot for!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> You're going to make wine out of Japanese Beatles?  WOW you need to get together with Troy for sure? What abv are you going to shoot for!



Dan, Behave!

UglyBhamGuy, I'm going to do a batch with banana peppers, thinking about adding it to a apple wine. And yes cut the peppers, take out the seeds and freeze.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Dan, Behave!
> 
> UglyBhamGuy, I'm going to do a batch with banana peppers, thinking about adding it to a apple wine. And yes cut the peppers, take out the seeds and freeze.



Tanke out the seeds? That's unheard of. That's what make is hot isnt it?::


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Tanke out the seeds? That's unheard of. That's what make is hot isnt it?::



The heat comes from capsaicin that is in the pepper. Seeds do not have capsaicin in them


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> The heat comes from capsaicin that is in the pepper. Seeds do not have capsaicin in them



ummm! Old wise tail then. Thats what I thought to. Thanks for the lesson, we learn something new everyday. 
\Julie, me behave? Heck no I want to join you guys in the corner with Nikkies stash. That is if her dogs didn't get it already.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> ummm! Old wise tail then. Thats what I thought to. Thanks for the lesson, we learn something new everyday.
> \Julie, me behave? Heck no I want to join you guys in the corner with Nikkies stash. That is if her dogs didn't get it already.



sigh, I know Dan, you just don't have it in you to behave, that's like telling a fish not to swim.


----------



## grapeman

You guys are both right and wrong. While the seeds as such don't have the capsaicin in them, the pith surrounding them- the placental tissue has the highest concentration of it in the peppers, so when you strip the seeds out or cut the pith that holds the seeds, you are removing the area with the highest concentration of the heat!


----------



## Julie

grapeman said:


> You guys are both right and wrong. While the seeds as such don't have the capsaicin in them, the pith surrounding them- the placental tissue has the highest concentration of it in the peppers, so when you strip the seeds out or cut the pith that holds the seeds, you are removing the area with the highest concentration of the heat!



yes but the seeds themselves do not have heat and that is where most people believe the heat is generated. And did you know the great health benefits of capsaicin? There are claims that capasicin lowers blood pressure, heals ulcers, pain reliever and cures colds/flus. Sorry I know I getting on a soap box.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Not to mention upping your metabolism.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> yes but the seeds themselves do not have heat and that is where most people believe the heat is generated. And did you know the great health benefits of capsaicin? There are claims that capasicin lowers blood pressure, heals ulcers, pain reliever and cures colds/flus. Sorry I know I getting on a soap box.



Please consult your Dr. if after four hours you are still experiancing an....ah never mind!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> yes but the seeds themselves do not have heat and that is where most people believe the heat is generated. And did you know the great health benefits of capsaicin? There are claims that capasicin lowers blood pressure, heals ulcers, pain reliever and cures colds/flus. Sorry I know I getting on a soap box.



That's the sole reason for making this, the health benefits of it. And like UBG said, it ups your metabolism. Really though, I had heard all those things about capasicin before.

I transfered mine the other day, it's starting to get layers of sediment at the various levels of the jug. Looks good. Still haven't tasted it. Smells wonderful though.


----------



## Runningwolf

Day 6: Squeezed and removed mesh bag of peppers and raisins. Sg is 1.006, racked over to carboys. Still has a very pleasant flavor, followed by intense heat.::


----------



## ffemt128

Tasted our Pepper Wine today. Definately needs back sweetening. Tasting went something like this;

Lift wine to mouth, strong pepper flavor
Sip wine
Damn that's hot. Damn that's hot. Damn that's hot.
Need backsweetening and aging. 
Maybe 20 peppers was too much.

Definately hotter than Julie's that she gave us but with a different flavor. I'm sure back sweetening and time will make it better. Already contemplating a batch with 12 peppers instead of 20 in the event blending needs done. I'll let this age til probably Christmas before I even consider bottling.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Picked up:
4.5 lbs jalapenos
4.5 lbs banana peppers
2.5 lbs roma tomatoes
4 lbs better boy tomatoes

the tomatoes were just a bonus.


----------



## ffemt128

Well, I know it was early, but I wanted to get the pepper wine off the sediment at the bottom of the bottle. Wine was fermented dry and clearing nicely so I stabilized and back sweetened with a can of Welches Grape concentrate. SG is 1.014 and acid after adding juice was .75%. Initial taste is sweet with a whole lot of burn afterwards. This is definately going to be good with several months of aging.


----------



## non-grapenut

If your wine ends up not being hot enough, you certainly can add some fresh seeds in nylon to the secondary. I've done this to help fine-tune the heat of the wine. It appears some season's peppers are hotter than others.

ALSO: Here is an excellent way to share this wine with doubting friends---

JALAPENO WINE MARGARITAS
(Careful...these are addicting and very high in alc content)
Mix equal parts of wine, tequila and Triple Sec. Add margarita mix to your taste. Rim glasses in salt after trailing a lime around the edges. Fill with ice and enjoy!
Hot, salty, sweet and sour. Just like I like my man.


----------



## Runningwolf

Day 11: today I tried a sample and the sweet appple taste is gone. It is mostly hot. The sg is .996 and this as Doug said "is definetly one to sweeten". I'll give it some more time to ferment and drop Lees before moving on.


----------



## winemaker_3352

This is a bit off this topic - but since it deals with peppers - i thought i would ask.

Has anybody tried banana pepper wine?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

winemaker_3352 said:


> This is a bit off this topic - but since it deals with peppers - i thought i would ask.
> 
> Has anybody tried banana pepper wine?



i thought i had asked that. i have what i believe to be more than enough for at least a gallon (4+ lbs).

If i trade the jalapenos for banana peppers, what could i substitute for apple juice in the jalapeno/apple juice wine? Or should i just follow a straight jalapeno recipe?


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i thought i had asked that. i have what i believe to be more than enough for at least a gallon (4+ lbs).
> 
> If i trade the jalapenos for banana peppers, what could i substitute for apple juice in the jalapeno/apple juice wine? Or should i just follow a straight jalapeno recipe?



You could use banana peppers and try Welch's white grape concnetrate as a substitute for apple juice.


----------



## ffemt128

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i thought i had asked that. i have what i believe to be more than enough for at least a gallon (4+ lbs).
> 
> If i trade the jalapenos for banana peppers, what could i substitute for apple juice in the jalapeno/apple juice wine? Or should i just follow a straight jalapeno recipe?



I used Welch's Grape juice concentrate and water in my recipe for a gallon. I have a gallon and a little over 750ml after topping up. It has good flavor,a good acid content, and just the right amount of burn. Well, that may still be a bit high but I like it.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I used Welch's Grape juice concentrate and water in my recipe for a gallon. I have a gallon and a little over 750ml after topping up. It has good flavor,a good acid content, and just the right amount of burn. Well, that may still be a bit high but I like it.



LOL, I know how hot you like stuff and yea I would say a bit high.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I just finished racking my 5 plus gallons of Jalapeno wine. I told Runningwolf that when I went to remove the peppers and raisins from the primary I felt like I was btch slapped hard. The fumes knocked me over. I had to put a towel over my face. It wasn't bad after the cap was removed.

My primary bucket after washed.............still smells like jalapeno's. I have it soaking in water and k-meta for now.

The Jalapeno wine we bought from the Grape and Grainery had a specific gravity of 1.016
FYI for all of you.


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> I just finished racking my 5 plus gallons of Jalapeno wine. I told Runningwolf that when I went to remove the peppers and raisins from the primary I felt like I was btch slapped hard. The fumes knocked me over. I had to put a towel over my face. It wasn't bad after the cap was removed.
> 
> My primary bucket after washed.............still smells like jalapeno's. I have it soaking in water and k-meta for now.
> 
> The Jalapeno wine we bought from the Grape and Grainery had a specific gravity of 1.016
> FYI for all of you.




Mine was at 1.014 after adding the grape concentrate.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

ffemt128 said:


> 3 cans Welch's White Grape concentrate
> Abt 7/8 c. sugar to get to sg to 1.086
> 1/2 tsp bentonite
> 1 tsp yeast nutrient
> ½ tsp energizer
> ½ tsp acid blend acid just around .65%
> ½ tsp tannin
> 20 Jalepano Peppers sliced and placed in bag.
> Lavin 1118 yeast



i don't see mention of adding any water.
Did you not add any or did you add water to one gallon or what?


----------



## ffemt128

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i don't see mention of adding any water.
> Did you not add any or did you add water to one gallon or what?



Sorry about that. I after adding all the above I added water to just over a gallon so when I removed the peppers that were in the straining bag I would end up with a gallon +/-.


----------



## Runningwolf

*Score!*

I went to my local produce stand to pick up a bnottle of wine from him to enter in next weeks fair and started talking about halapeno wine. He was just getting ready to mark some down and decided to just give them to me. Must be about 8qts of them. I'll just freeze them for now until I see how mine turns out.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> He was just getting ready to mark some down and decided to just give them to me. Must be about 8qts of them.



You are definitely Mr. Right Time, Mr. Right Place!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I went to my local produce stand to pick up a bnottle of wine from him to enter in next weeks fair and started talking about halapeno wine. He was just getting ready to mark some down and decided to just give them to me. Must be about 8qts of them. I'll just freeze them for now until I see how mine turns out.



Sweeeeet. Actually hoooooot.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i have yet to start this...
Is this going to ruin my primary?
Will i ever again be able to use it for a "non-hot" wine?


----------



## Runningwolf

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i have yet to start this...
> Is this going to ruin my primary?
> Will i ever again be able to use it for a "non-hot" wine?



Bham, it will make a great muti purpose hot seat for you this winter out in the woods when your hunting. 

I am reusing mine right now for another wine. Just make sure you wsh it out real good. I used oxy clean on mine and then sanitized.


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy

Your primary will be fine, make that wine you are gonna luv it!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> Here is my recipe:
> 
> Jalapeño Wine
> Today
> Apple juice for 6 gallons or more
> 6 cans of apple concentrate (to boost and layer flavors)
> sugar 5 lbs to a 1.086abv
> tannin 1.5tsp
> acid blend 4tsp
> ascorbic acid 1tsp (to help with oxidizing)
> kmeta 1/4tsp
> 70 jalapenos
> 
> next day
> 2 pounds of raisins after fermentation starts
> pectic enzyme 3tsp
> yeast energizer 3 tsp
> yeast nutrient 1.5 tsp
> lalvin 1118 yeast
> Today I added all of the above to make about 6.5 gallons so I have extra for topping. After stirring by hand I used the drill mixer also. I sliced the Jalapeno’s in ¼ slices and put in strainer bag with the seeds. I started a yeast starter with 2/3 of the must and 1/3 water to mix in tomorrow.
> Tomorrow I will add the pectic enzyme, energizer, nutrient and yeast starter. I am holding off on adding the raisins till after the fermentation starts due to the sulphites in them.



Sorry, but i'm a little confuzzled by these directions.
Do you add the pectic enzyme and the yeast at the same time?
i thought that pectic wouldn't work during an active fermentation.

I plan on making at least a gallon of each recipe, the apple juice/concentrate based and the white grape juice concentrate based to compare. Might even make the 2 off of Jack Keller's site. I have enough jalapenos. LOL.


----------



## Runningwolf

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Sorry, but i'm a little confuzzled by these directions.
> Do you add the pectic enzyme and the yeast at the same time?
> i thought that pectic wouldn't work during an active fermentation.
> 
> I plan on making at least a gallon of each recipe, the apple juice/concentrate based and the white grape juice concentrate based to compare. Might even make the 2 off of Jack Keller's site. I have enough jalapenos. LOL.



Yes I did as that was the recipe I had. just remember to hold off on the raisins till after the fermentation starts.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Yes I did as that was the recipe I had. just remember to hold off on the raisins till after the fermentation starts.



Now I added my raisins in the primary before adding yeast so the pectic enzymes can start on them. I added them straight from the bag, not boiling them. The enzymes chewed them up good.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Now I added my raisins in the primary before adding yeast so the pectic enzymes can start on them. I added them straight from the bag, not boiling them. The enzymes chewed them up good.



I did not boil mine either. Chopped them a bit and dumped in. The reason I waited till the fermentation started was due to the fact they contain sulphites and could have created a hard start.


----------



## Julie

Update of Pepper Wine,

One gallon of white wine concentrate with 5 jalapenos has a real nice kick without being totaly overpowering.

One gallon of raspberry concentrate that I am going to add 4 banana peppers to, they are a mild but still have a little kick. I am looking forward to tasting this.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> Update of Pepper Wine,
> 
> One gallon of white wine concentrate with 5 jalapenos has a real nice kick without being totaly overpowering.
> 
> One gallon of raspberry concentrate that I am going to add 4 banana peppers to, they are a mild but still have a little kick. I am looking forward to tasting this.



And where were you 2 weeks ago when I put 40 peppers in a five gallon? Guess it's gonna have some kick folks. It is clearing really nice.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Julie said:


> Update of Pepper Wine,
> 
> One gallon of white wine concentrate with 5 jalapenos has a real nice kick without being totaly overpowering.
> 
> One gallon of raspberry concentrate that I am going to add 4 banana peppers to, they are a mild but still have a little kick. I am looking forward to tasting this.



What do you mean by a gallon of concentrate?
Like frozen concentrate?
Where do you find it in a size larger than 10-12 oz.?

Sorry for all the questions.  :>


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> What do you mean by a gallon of concentrate?
> Like frozen concentrate?
> Where do you find it in a size larger than 10-12 oz.?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.  :>



Don't be sorry, that is how I learned by asking questions. I am using Welch's frozen concentrate that you get in the freezer section of the grocery store. I use 3 cans per gallon.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Update of Pepper Wine,
> 
> One gallon of white wine concentrate with 5 jalapenos has a real nice kick without being totaly overpowering.
> 
> One gallon of raspberry concentrate that I am going to add 4 banana peppers to, they are a mild but still have a little kick. I am looking forward to tasting this.





djrockinsteve said:


> And where were you 2 weeks ago when I put 40 peppers in a five gallon? Guess it's gonna have some kick folks. It is clearing really nice.



I was thinking the same thing when I read this except I have 20 for a gallon batch. I think mine will kick you in the A$$ then turn around and kick you in the teeth just for good measure. THink a batch of just grape juice concentrated is in order for blending purposes.


----------



## Racer

Just a quick question to all of you folks that are making a jalepeno pepper wine. Have you been tasting the wine along the way thru fermentation? If so has it increased in heat level after removing the peppers?

The reason why I'm asking is I have a chile de arbol/apple juice wine going right now(inspired from this thread) and am getting a little concerned about where the heat level will be once it is done fermenting. During the early to middle parts of fermenting it had a nice atomic red hot or fireball candy taste to it. When I racked the wine off of the peppers yesterday the heat level seemed to be noticably stronger. My wife is really starting to like it the more the heat level shows(and she's not a wine drinker). I'm almost at my tolerance point with the heat where its at now.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> And where were you 2 weeks ago when I put 40 peppers in a five gallon? Guess it's gonna have some kick folks. It is clearing really nice.





ffemt128 said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I read this except I have 20 for a gallon batch. I think mine will kick you in the A$$ then turn around and kick you in the teeth just for good measure. THink a batch of just grape juice concentrated is in order for blending purposes.



I added about 10 per gallon. The minimum I saw in a recipe was 8 per gallon. At 70 peppers in a 7 gallon batch I did not feel it was over powering. I will report back later today as I will be stabilizing it and racking.


----------



## Runningwolf

I racked, stabilized and back sweetened today. Added two cans of apple concentrate and enough sugar to take it up to 1.016 sg. Its plenty hot with flavor. I think when this baby cools down it'll be pleasant.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I racked, stabilized and back sweetened today. Added two cans of apple concentrate and enough sugar to take it up to 1.016 sg. Its plenty hot with flavor. I think *IF* this baby cools down it'll be pleasant.



I fixed it for you, Dan.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Skeeter Pee That Goes Good With Hot Wings!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i have a gallon of each (apple base and white grape base), that i will be pitching the yeast on tonight.
Same amount of jalapenos in each one.

From "sampling" the un-fermented must, i prefer the apple, but i have yet to add the raisins to the white grape (waiting until fermentation starts.)

Should i soak the raisins? chop them? blender?


----------



## Runningwolf

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i have a gallon of each (apple base and white grape base), that i will be pitching the yeast on tonight.
> Same amount of jalapenos in each one.
> 
> From "sampling" the un-fermented must, i prefer the apple, but i have yet to add the raisins to the white grape (waiting until fermentation starts.)
> 
> Should i soak the raisins? chop them? blender?



I added raisins to my apple base one. I did chopped my raisins with a knife. Some recipes say to use a blender and I tried that last week with my small electric chopper and its hard on the appliance. I am not sure if there is another way to do it. I did not presoak the raisins in the jalapeno wine but the wine I made this week said to presoak. So to answer your question; I would chop the raisins and presoak them for about 1/2 hour.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

UglyBhamGuy said:


> ...but i have yet to add the raisins to the white grape (waiting until fermentation starts.)



i meant "i have yet to add the raisins to the APPLE".
Luckily i have the buckets labeled with the recipes right there. LOL.

Would adding raisins to the white grape concentrate be worth it?
Seems most recipes say add raisins OR concentrate for body.

I also am presuming you used golden raisins.
Would the regular add that much color?
I have both, so...


----------



## Runningwolf

I did use golden raisins


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Transferred to secondary last night, both right at or below 1.000.
Tasted the SG samples. .........


smoooooth.

/sarcasm

This will be one that might actually get to age. LOL.
Will know more when they ferment dry and i stabilize and sweeten.

i saw 1.016 on a previous post.
Should i shoot for this on both the apple and the white grape?
Was going to use another can of concentrate in the white grape and see where that took me on it.
Guess i could use another can of apple concentrate for the apple, as well.


Wonder if my Hispanic neighbors would like this?


----------



## IQwine

Looks like 1 too many jalapeno peppers in there Wolf


----------



## Daisy

Dan,thanks for the recipe ,I just note it down and will try it very soon.I read all the post and I come to know new things ,its a great thread and there is a great discussion about the pepper wine.This post is very informative and I like this post very much.


----------



## closetwine

Whimps... I gotta 1/2 gallon going with about 12 habeneros. Its good, but i suggest frozen toilet paper if this baby doesn't mellow out!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Racked both jalapeno wines tonight.
Even though they had been in secondary only just over a week, they had dropped a lot of sediment. That, coupled with the need to add sorbate and campden (since i had moved to secondary while still technically fermenting), had me rack most of the gunk off tonight. Wasn't too worried about the fluffy stuff, just the stuff starting to compact at the bottom.
Think i will let them sit a week or so before adding a can of concentrate to each (apple to apple, white grape to the white grape, duh. lol)
After adding the concentrates, i will check the SG and add sugar to bring them up to, i figure, approx. 1.015.


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Racked both jalapeno wines tonight.
> Even though they had been in secondary only just over a week, they had dropped a lot of sediment. That, coupled with the need to add sorbate and campden (since i had moved to secondary while still technically fermenting), had me rack most of the gunk off tonight. Wasn't too worried about the fluffy stuff, just the stuff starting to compact at the bottom.
> Think i will let them sit a week or so before adding a can of concentrate to each (apple to apple, white grape to the white grape, duh. lol)
> After adding the concentrates, i will check the SG and add sugar to bring them up to, i figure, approx. 1.015.



Did you do any tasting? I am curious if you thought one tasted better than the other since you used grape for one and apple for the other.


----------



## ffemt128

I have my Jalepano Pepper wine racked and cleared in a full 1 gallon jug. I'll rack it again end of the month to get any remaining sediment out. Although I haven't tasted in a bit, I'm sure this will still need to be diluted with a batch of grape juice wine.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i am partial to the apple at this point (i expected that), once i add the concentrate and back-sweeten i will know better, but i suspect it will still be the apple.

Neither are as hot as they were prior to fermentation.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i used Super Kleer on both of these today.
The Grape cleared fast, the apple not so much.
Should i try pectic enzyme on the apple?
How long should i wait before i do this?
Should i rack from the Super Kleer first?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

OMG! They are so clear.
SK has a new convert.
Now to let the "fallout" compact for a coupla weeks.


----------



## Runningwolf

To conclude my contribution to this on going thread I am reposting my label. I bottled 60 split bottles and they came out clear as could be. I did add an apple juice f-pack several days ago and it did not effect my clairity. I simmered down one gallon to a half gallon. The wine is very tasty with lots of heat. Next time I would consider cutting the peppers down to 6-8 per gallon to make it more of a sipping wine than cooking.


----------



## closetwine

That's awesome! Love the label!


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh one more thing. The carboy and jugs are soaking for a day or two in oxyclean.


----------



## ffemt128

Well I stabilized and backsweetened my Welches grape/pear with a can of Welches grape tonight and added it to my 21 pepper per gallon Jalepano wine. It is quite dealable now. Gave a sip to the boss and I was told to do nothing to it that it was perfect. There is a good sweet taste of the grape, then a good bit of burn about half way back on your tongue. I'll let it age until about Christmas then bottle in 375 bottles. 

Can't wait to see how it ages.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sounds good. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## ffemt128

I filtered the Jalapeno Pepper wine and bottled it this evening. It looks great if I do say so myself. Can't wait to try a little later on. I ended up with 19 375 ml bottles from my 2 gallon batch.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I filtered the Jalapeno Pepper wine and bottled it this evening. It looks great if I do say so myself. Can't wait to try a little later on. I ended up with 19 375 ml bottles from my 2 gallon batch.



Hey I got your text, love the labels and I see you are drinking it


----------



## Runningwolf

just what Julie said. Looking good, why don't you post them on here?


----------



## ffemt128

I will post the pictures, I need to take one with a regular camera rather than the crappy camera on the phone. I'll take a picture tonight with a sample glass again today. 

The taste of the pepper wine is superb if you can describe pepper wine as superb. Initial taste as wine hits your tounge is sweet with a hint of grapes, as the wine moves towards the back of you toungue the heat intensifies to a moderate spiciness. I'm quite happy.

As for the label, here's what we chose. Plain and simple.


----------



## ffemt128

I think if I venture out to Giant Eagle today or this weekend I'll be picking up more juice. Looking forward to getting another batch of this going. I think I'll add a couple hot banana peppers to this batch and see if there is any change in taste.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug I am also thinking of doing another batch. Everyone that I have given some to either love it or just laugh. I still have a boat load of Jalapeno's frozen and I think after Christmas I'll start another batch when I have a few carboys free.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug I am also thinking of doing another batch. Everyone that I have given some to either love it or just laugh. I still have a boat load of Jalapeno's frozen and I think after Christmas I'll start another batch when I have a few carboys free.



I think I have 2 bags of 24 in the freezer and a large bag of the Hot banana peppers we bought at Janoski's Farm market. May improvise and go for a 3 gallon batch.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> I think after Christmas I'll start another batch when I have a few carboys free.



If you don't quit going to Walker's you won't have any carboys free.

I had to order more airlocks and chemicals off of George. I'm going to have to start ordering this stuff by the gross.


----------



## Julie

Well I had made two different one gallon batches. One batch had 5 habernaros in white grape juice and the other one had 5 medium banana peppers in a raspberry wine. My brother stopped down last night so naturally we had to taste. The 5 habernaro was hotter than last year's 30 cayenne pepper wine and the raspberry was just as hot as hte 5 habernaro and both were fantastic. Will let these two age some more and I have 3 one gallon jugs empty so I think I need to make some more different kinds of hot pepper wine.


----------



## Julie

The habernaro/white grape has toned done nicely, it is very drinkable, nice sweet taste then a burn but not an unbearable burn. I wanted to bottle tonight but there was still some sediment in the bottom of the bottle so racked instead, did the same with the medium banana pepper/raspberry, I'll be tasting that after I am done with this glass.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> The habernaro/white grape has toned done nicely, it is very drinkable, nice sweet taste then a burn but not an unbearable burn. I wanted to bottle tonight but there was still some sediment in the bottom of the bottle so racked instead, did the same with the medium banana pepper/raspberry, I'll be tasting that after I am done with this glass.



Want me to run the filter out to you to borrow? I filtered my Pepper wine. I need to start another 2 or 3 gallon batch. This is good and we do a small (shot glass) of it each night. Won't last long. Before Xmas my son and I did a comparison Dan's and Our's. After finishing a bottle of each we decided they were tied. Dan's has a little more burn, mine was a little smoother on the initial taste.

Next batch will consist of 25 Jalepano peppers and 8 Hot Banana Peppers. This will leave me enough for another 3 gallon batch mid summer. This may be the start for the new year.


----------



## Julie

You know the health benefits of drinking a small amount every night is phenomenal, very healthy to do this. Thanks but I don't think I need the filter. It is only 1 gallon and I am willing to wait. The medium banana pepper/raspberry was started about a month after the habernaro and you would not believe how much hotter it is. So I'm thinking at least another month of aging before that smooths out.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Here is an update on my Jalapeno wine. I made 5 gallons from 40 jalapeno peppers, medium size. Added some raisins (1 cup I believe) and used a white apple for the base.

It's been aging and last night I sweetened a sample of it with inverted sugart to 1.020. It was drinkable but too strong. I added to my 5 gallons 4 cans of apple concentrate (old Orchard) and enough inverted sugar to reach 1.020. Now It's A Party!

I figure I'll let it rest awhile before we sample it again and then bottle hopefully. I used 40 peppers and it's potent, Dan and Doug you used more, wow!

Now I just have to work up a label for it.


----------



## Runningwolf

I only used ten per gallon. Be careful you don't smooth it out too much. It is a phenomenal cooking wine. The burn does not stick but the flavor does. I had to remove mine from the freezer when I was cold stabilizing as it defrosted the freezer.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I used 7 per gallon and started with a 6 gallon batch. Trust me even with an airlock on I can smell it across the room.


----------



## Runningwolf

But it is a good smell. Wait till you feel the burn on the way out!


----------



## Love_in_Texas

Definitely following this thread!


----------



## Runningwolf

Love_in_Texas said:


> Definitely following this thread!



My cat fell in the primary, but please don't tell father Al


----------



## djrockinsteve

How about this art for a Jalapeno label?


----------



## Runningwolf

I like it!


----------



## Love_in_Texas

Soooo you just gave me an idea!


----------



## djrockinsteve

I figure I could drop out the type for Jalapeno, then under the picture put all the other information.


----------



## Love_in_Texas

What about a jalapeno tornado with flames coming out of the bottom? = ))))


----------



## djrockinsteve

Love_in_Texas said:


> What about a jalapeno tornado with flames coming out of the bottom? = ))))



With the tornado being a jalapeno pepper????? Cool!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

OHHHH I wish I knew Photo Shop


----------



## Love_in_Texas

When do you need it?


----------



## ffemt128

Started another batch of this over the weekend. I'm making a 4 gallon batch. I used Welches white grape as the base with 3 cans per gallon. I went with 35 Jalepeno peppers and 6 hot banana peppers. Pitched yeast yesterday.


----------



## BMac

This sounds like such an interesting wine. I will definately make this someday. I am just wondering if anyone has ever added some hot peppers to a kit wine? I have a $50 gift card at my LHBS and was thinking of picking up a small kit (7-10L kit) and try it out. Also, what wine would you recommend adding it to? I was thinking perhaps a Gewurtztraminer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ffemt128

BMac said:


> This sounds like such an interesting wine. I will definately make this someday. I am just wondering if anyone has ever added some hot peppers to a kit wine? I have a $50 gift card at my LHBS and was thinking of picking up a small kit (7-10L kit) and try it out. Also, what wine would you recommend adding it to? I was thinking perhaps a Gewurtztraminer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




It is definately an interesting wine with so many variations to it. I believe Julie's Raspy Raspberry was with a Raspberry wine. Not completely sure though. It was good, we we tried it Saturday. 

I have 4 bottles of my original batch left. This batch I may experiment and back sweeten a gallon or 2 of it with different frozen concentrate other than Grape.


----------



## ffemt128

Just gave the pepper wine a good stir. Wow, you can already smell the peppers in there. Give it another day or 2 and the aromas will be outstanding.


----------



## ffemt128

This was racked and stabilized about 3-4 days ago. Fermentation had stopped. I took the partial gallon I had left and back sweetened with a can of Cranberry Pomegranate juice I had. Wow, nice taste with (IMHO) just the right amount of burn. I'll let this age for a while longer then maybe bottle some for the May.


----------



## sevenal

*curious*

how did these turn out?
love the peppers!

sevenal


----------



## djrockinsteve

Mine turned out great. 1st sip is biteful. then it goes down good.


----------



## Julie

I think my hot pepper raspberry is my favorite. Nice bite without being overly hot and finished with a raspberry taste. I will be making this as a 3 gallon batch next around and bottle it in 750 instead of the 375's


----------



## ffemt128

I can't get enough of it. I made a 4 gallon batch this time and will be trying several variations of back sweetening. Julie's husband thinks we're all nuts for liking the stuff.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just remember these are the same folks that immediately made "preparation H" wine right after.


----------



## woodsxdragon

mine didn't end up as spicy as i wanted but it makes a great marinade. i think this summer more peppers will be added.


----------



## corntassel

By adding some differant peppers to the must like hungarian yellow, sweet banna pepper,or belpepper, Ti red dragon, or any other hot pepper. I usually try to make the Jalapino the major pepper. The others help to add to the complexity of the taste. Sorry for the spelling but I had to take a pain pill and a mussel relaxer for my back so I am a little bit impared


----------

